# FreeBSD in HP tx2513cl



## SIFE (May 5, 2009)

Salamo Alikom
i am asking if there is any support for hardware specially sound and graphic for this model "HP tx2513cl" .
currently there is no drivers for HP tx2513cl in ubuntu 8.10 .


----------

